# EX-POLICE DOG



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

This is Chewy, my retired patrol/EOD dog. Looks like he has adjusted to retirement real well, lol.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 28, 2011)

Well personally I think that a police dog deserves a well rested retirement after all that those dogs do.


----------



## Neal (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahaha...good pictures Aldabro man.


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

HI, I LOVE YOUR DOG, HES GREAT! LINDY


----------



## Laura (Jul 28, 2011)

Lucky dog.. we had to retire one of our k9's due to a bad health issue. like MS for people... another is almost 9 and is hainvg some issues, so probably going to retire him soon too...


----------



## jaizei (Jul 28, 2011)

He looks good.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 28, 2011)

I say he has adjusted very well...


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 28, 2011)

AHHHH cute picture. He is lovin' retirement LOL. My son has that same camo bedding.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 28, 2011)

nice lol i would love to have a German Shepard


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, he looks so sad and unhappy, hardly bearable, the poor thing can't even get out of bed in the mornings.....LOL


----------



## Kristina (Jul 28, 2011)

That is the life!!!

Was he your partner?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 28, 2011)

Kristina said:


> That is the life!!!
> 
> Was he your partner?



 Yes, for the last three years of my career. From 2007 to 2010.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Well adjusted may be an understatement  So glad he can soak up the good life


----------



## Kristina (Jul 29, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > That is the life!!!
> ...



He looks very fluffy and cuddly now, but I bet he can look not so nice when he wants too  Is he Alt Deutsche Schaferhund?


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 29, 2011)

He is so well trained he is ready for any situation. . .even retirement lol


----------



## jeffbens0n (Jul 29, 2011)

What does EOD stand for Greg?


----------



## zoogrl (Jul 30, 2011)

I hope my retirement looks so cushy!lol He deserves it & so do you


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2011)

You'll never see a happier, more well adjusted dog than a true working dog. I'm sure he'll have a very happy retirement with you Greg. My Bullet dog is nearly 10 and he is just not ready to retire yet. He still wants to work. I just keep the intensity and frequency a little lower than I used to for him.

I love the last pic. Like he's saying, "Awe, come on, no more pictures..."


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 30, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> What does EOD stand for Greg?



Esxplosive Odor Detection.





Tom said:


> You'll never see a happier, more well adjusted dog than a true working dog. I'm sure he'll have a very happy retirement with you Greg. My Bullet dog is nearly 10 and he is just not ready to retire yet. He still wants to work. I just keep the intensity and frequency a little lower than I used to for him.
> 
> I love the last pic. Like he's saying, "Awe, come on, no more pictures..."



So true Tom, what a wonderful thing working with these canines.





Kristina said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Kristina said:
> ...



He is, he for sure has a serious side. He is just a regular med haired German Shep.


----------



## Edna (Jul 30, 2011)

LOL My dogs make some explosive odors, and it doesn't take any training to detect them!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2011)

What an adorable pictures  He looks all comfy and all relaxed, I love it!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 2, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Kristina said:
> 
> 
> > Is he Alt Deutsche Schaferhund?
> ...



That is pretty much what I said, lol, just not in English


----------



## jackrat (Aug 2, 2011)

He looks like he's enjoying retirement.


----------

